#  > 【巍峨峻山】 公告服務區 >  > 公佈欄 >  > 看版管理 >  >  角色交流繪版主申請

## 笨鱷

雖然加入狼版的時間不長，
但是不知為何加入狼版後就很想畫圖給大家...
直到權限能夠看到「角色交流繪」後，
我就十分喜歡這一個既熱閙又快樂的交流區。

我想試試當角色交流繪的版主，
為各位會員提供繪圖服務、維繫交流繪區的和平及應有的禮儀。
本人有管理論壇的經驗，希望能夠為心愛的版區出一分力，
並且保證會熱心管理。

以上...懇請狼王考慮
謝謝

----------


## 狼王白牙

> 雖然加入狼版的時間不長，
> 但是不知為何加入狼版後就很想畫圖給大家...
> 直到權限能夠看到「角色交流繪」後，
> 我就十分喜歡這一個既熱閙又快樂的交流區。
> 
> 我想試試當角色交流繪的版主，
> 為各位會員提供繪圖服務、維繫交流繪區的和平及應有的禮儀。
> 本人有管理論壇的經驗，希望能夠為心愛的版區出一分力，
> 並且保證會熱心管理。
> ...


考量過笨鱷的活躍程度以及論壇管理經驗後

決定讓笨鱷試試看樂園的角色交流繪板的版主位子

那麼請笨鱷加油  讓心愛的版區更美好吧   :Wink:

----------

